# We have found premises :)



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pleased to say that after around two years of considering various locations around the UK and a year of dedicated location scouting, Jan and I have finally found premises for our coffeeshop & restaurant business! Exciting times!! We have agreed heads of terms for the lease and secured exclusivity whilst we submit the various applications for consents to do all the things we need to do... change of use, kitchen installation, toilets, signage, outside seating, alcohol license etc etc. Now to see our life savings begin to dwindle away... a very worrying time, but a necessary leap of faith to get the new business going. Wish us luck! I'll be able to tell you more about it in due course, but for now I don't want to tempt fate too much









Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Best of luck. It's always a bit worrying but if the location is right and the products are good, it can surely succeed.

Merry Christmas also.


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations,

I'm so glad for you both!

Yes, it's gonna be a hard slog getting everything in place but I'm sure you'll make a success of it.









(Nice little pressie for yourselves, just before Crimbo too!)

Buzz


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats Mike and Jan... I'm sure you will do great.

When you get premises sorted you'll have to let everyone know when the grand opening is!


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Mike. Congrats to you and Jan on the premises thing. Am I right in assuming it's northern Perthshire? If so I shall be happy to saunter down one day for a cuppa - weather and road conditions permitting.

Al


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Well mate, the best things come to those who wait. I wish you both the very best of luck and prosperity in the New Year. I'm occasionally back home and wouldn't mind popping in when it's up and running.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Fantastic news! If I'm ever in the area i will definitely be popping in for an espresso!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations Mike! Keep us posted on the details









Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

2 years of looking, it must be the right place!









Good luck to you both in your new venture.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Northern Perthshire? I think you'll find it is going to be situated in the small hamlet of Llidiad Nenog in West Wales.......Well, I can but hope!


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations, Mike! I've seen the process of opening a cafe first hand, and it will inevitably have its ups and downs - good luck!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. Really REALLY grateful for every bit of encouragement. Everything has been leading up to this. But also, I hope this is just the beginning. Scotland needs more great coffee, as do many places throughout the UK, and I hope I can work with everyone else who wants that. If Wellington, Portland and Vancouver can do it, then maybe all of us in the small cities, towns and villages can do it too. Fuck yeah!!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Hurry up, i feel like a trip to the highlands in the summer, I need to stop off for a decent coffee on the way









Best of luck! Though you've been planning so hard I'm sure its not needed.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

Congratulations on finding the perfect spot. Nice Xmas present to yourselves that's for sure............let the hard graft begin.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Mike. (Sorry that they are so belated)

We are intending to do an extended tour of Scotland in late Spring 2012, so it would be great if you are up and running by then!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations and best of luck. You must be so pleased to have found somewhere you like. Please do keep us posted with how things go.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats Mike, I hope all your dreams come to fruition, mines a flat white!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

These are sitting in storage awaiting you, Gary


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Well done sir, I doubt you will be up and running by the time I am next back to my roots in rural Perthshire. But the lady wife and I will surely call in at some point in the future.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm a bit late to the party but well done Mike and Jan. Exciting times ahead. I'm sure you'll do just fine as I know you have been researching like crazy and have a passion to do good things.

All the best. I'm sure you'll keep us informed of progress


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

top stuff mate. glad you got the location and premises sorted. I truly hope i get to come visit you and taste your cup o joe.


----------

